# Opening Day Chronicle



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

The day has come. Good luck to everyone. Please be safe. May your arrows fly straight. So let it be written.... so let it be done....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Boys, done fired the truck off and AC/DC's "hell's bells" came on...

It's going down.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

https://vimeo.com/188399122


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Everybody else wake up get goin.. Team lucky 13 get up and go put something on the ground! Good luck everyone


----------



## deersniper270 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm up. With the baby. Go get'em boys!!!


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Good luck Y'all. Ive gotta work...


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

We up! In the killing hole


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

anybody scored yet this morning ?


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Good luck fellas. I'm dove hunting this morning then I'll be headed up to bw this afternoon


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Up in the swamp. Good luck boys. KILL!!!


----------



## TheMasterBaiter (Jun 4, 2012)

Good luck boys!!! I'll be pulling for you guys from behind the desk in the office today, but I'll be out in the woods with you tomorrow! Stay safe!


Sent from the woods, or a tree, or a dirt road, maybe the boat.... Or on my butt behind a desk stuck in the damn office!


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Damn this feels good..... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Alright, it sure is nice out this morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

I'll be sure to honk when I drive by!!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

zgobbler5 said:


> Alright, it sure is nice out this morning
> 
> Yeah, I think I'll leave it out.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chasing tail (Oct 14, 2015)

Just had a buck walk through couldn't verify if he was legal before he got into some thick stuff


----------



## FishinSpot (Oct 16, 2007)

Unfortunately I'm across the pond for a little while. Make sure ya post up pictures!! 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Finally got josh in the tree. I swear he wears chain link armour based on all the noise he made climbing up. Had to remind myself to just breathe. Left him and went to my stand, only to find a doe standing under it. No problem...I feel lucky today.


----------



## tracker10 (Apr 19, 2011)

Not a thing yet in Laurel Hill.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Just had two six points come in. One was perfect broadside and the other downwind. Spooked cause he smelled something....


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Crows crows and more crows. 

sent from outside your window


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Fawn and momma just came by. Lots of spots on little one

sent from outside your window


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'm drinking coffee at the house but site enough pretty morning for an opener. Good luck

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Now I have a flock of turkeys in front of me...


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Fox squirrel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Just had a turkey pitch down. Outta range 

sent from outside your window


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Everybody else wake up get goin.. Team lucky 13 get up and go put something on the ground! Good luck everyone


I'll be at it all day tommorow, my little girl would kill me if i missed her cheer competitions today.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Which one of you rat bastards changed my profile pic!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

espo16 said:


> Which one of you rat bastards changed my profile pic!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


heck i thought you were just trying a new one..


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

Goin to find one. Cuz got him one


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

jspooney said:


> Now I have a flock of turkeys in front of me...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
You hunting at the Zoo ?


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

Hope yall killem all as I stand on the porch drinking coffee it sounds like the mudgrip 500

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You hunting at the Zoo ?


He just has a knack for picking good spots to hang his stand.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Emerald Ghost said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You hunting at the Zoo ?


The land manager said this would be a good one...he might know what he is doing after all.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I wish we knew how spooney Jr. Is doing

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> Goin to find one. Cuz got him one


I'm just up the road from you if ya need some help in a bit

sent from outside your window


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> I wish we knew how spooney Jr. Is doing
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


Yeah, me too. $100 says he is sound asleep with deer all under him.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Can I order a steak biscuit with a side of hash browns and some coffee? Delivered?


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Just stuck a buck. Think about a 6 but hard to tel. Had a window to shoot and took it. He mighta toted my arrow but can't tell yet. Gonna sit a while and see if I can find arrow. Buddy thinks he's about 50 yards from him either dead or bedded.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

cainpole said:


> Hope yall killem all as I stand on the porch drinking coffee it sounds like the mudgrip 500
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Damn man, you been off all week and still didn't go?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

stewart_fish said:


> Just stuck a buck. Think about a 6 but hard to tel. Had a window to shoot and took it. He mighta toted my arrow but can't tell yet. Gonna sit a while and see if I can find arrow. Buddy thinks he's about 50 yards from him either dead or bedded.



https://vimeo.com/188416334




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

Hound_dog said:


> Damn man, you been off all week and still didn't go?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


No my kids birthday is today but I got one tied to a tree for in the morning 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

What the heck is that noise in Baker?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Outside9 said:


> What the heck is that noise in Baker?
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


I hear it also!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

And then there was an uneasy silence 










Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Sorry to my team mates. That crack I thought was ribs was a limb ? I had to be honest though. Man the highs and lows....


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Well boys my opener is over. Truck just died on the way to lunch. No afternoon sit for me now. Don't worry John B. No matter what happens now we will always have FIRST!!!! People talk shit about hypodermics being unethical but look at the wound this joker delivers. And I dont have bitch hands either. Quartering away shot at 43meters.


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

Whats a meter?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

Hound_dog said:


> Whats a meter?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


I think electricians use them

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

That noise in baker is coming from the gas line on 89... 

We all saw does, couldn't get right.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Don't strike a match

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

BOOM!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Hound_dog said:


> Whats a meter?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


Hahahaha its the damn setting on my LRF that I cant change.


----------



## GameChanger98 (Oct 20, 2016)

......


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's sho-nuff raining acorns in this flat I'm in...


----------



## Hound_dog (Dec 18, 2010)

If the wind is blowing there like it is a my house there won't be any acorns left after this weekend.

DREAM TEAM LUCKY 13


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

It's nothing crazy, a little gust every now and then... swirling like hell though.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

In a tree in Bama for an afternoon hunt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Sitting around the back patio smoking a pipe right now. We have fall family pictures tomorrow and looking at houses behind benny Russell today. Let's say my wife is lucky I can't hit the broad side of a barn with a bow or I would be in a stand in my #1 spot I found in escambia all day. Hoping next year I am good enough to take a deer with a bow. Going next week to site in my scope I got for my muzzleloader, then veteran day will be setting my stand for opening day of small game season so I can try to down a hog on escambia. Been wanting to check my spot for more sign but don't want my scent all over that spot. Had tons of empty acorn caps and a hog couple wallows and deer tracks a few weeks ago.


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Had half a dozen feed through on me this morning...........that was different


----------



## SaltWaterBuck (Sep 2, 2013)

Cows that is


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

Back in a tree. Squirrels and seen 3 gobblers. That was good to see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Regretting not bringing a jacket...


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Doe down. She crashed about 75 yards away. Got deer all around us, staying up til dark.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

John B. said:


> Doe down. She crashed about 75 yards away. Got deer all around us, staying up til dark.


And everyone was doubting you. Congrats bud!


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

skullmount1988 said:


> And everyone was doubting you. Congrats bud!


He ain't recovered it yet. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Woohoo!! Nice bro. I just had about 3 or 4 turkeys fly up into trees right next to me on this creek. I'm sure when I get down they'll haul butt.
I gotuo late but got stuck. Truck slid in a hole.


----------



## advobwhite (Nov 22, 2012)

Is black water that full of turkeys? Always been told turkey hunting here is a bust


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

lettheairout said:


> He ain't recovered it yet.
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


He will find her


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

advobwhite said:


> Is black water that full of turkeys? Always been told turkey hunting here is a bust


Not many turkeys. They are in pockets. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 4, 2016)

stewart_fish said:


> Woohoo!! Nice bro. I just had about 3 or 4 turkeys fly up into trees right next to me on this creek. I'm sure when I get down they'll haul butt.
> I gotuo late but got stuck. Truck slid in a hole.


You still stuck?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Hunted the ground in bw am and pm, had one doe at 60 yards this morning, moving with a purpose. One more doe at about the same this afternoon getting away from some commotion to the south of me.

Got a new good luck charm from JT, it's hell'a sharp!!! Dang sure hope I get to put it to use.

Hit 300k on the way home!









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Slow opener, or are y'all still looking for stuck ones?

I saw 10 deer today....all from the cab of my Z71. EFF a bow!!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

im surprised i didnt come home and see 300 dead deer reports, thats usually how it goes after such a long slow day... the deer my buddy and i saw were spooky, not hanging around for nothing. must be the smell of 4000 people in the woods.


----------



## skullmount1988 (Dec 13, 2010)

My son had his last football game today so I didn't make an afternoon hunt or I'd have done posted pics


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Didn't hunt this afternoon. Had to spend some family time before season gets grinding. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

Did anybody pull Stewart fish out or did y'all just leave him there over night


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Broadheadstiffshaft said:


> Did anybody pull Stewart fish out or did y'all just leave him there over night


Not on my team....:shifty:


----------



## Broadheadstiffshaft (Jan 24, 2015)

MrFish said:


> Not on my team....:shifty:


Gotcha


----------



## stewart_fish (May 13, 2009)

Hahaha!! Thanks Mr fish. Nah my bro in law got me. Then tried to get me to drive around it and try again and I slid back in it. So got pulled out twice. 
Appreciate it though yall.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job John! Glad u got one! 
I saw 5 does and they all know that they are still safe in Bama. 
I ll get these bitches next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

How many points for pics of fawns?!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

706Z said:


> How many points for pics of fawns?!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


-5 That's like posting pics of stripper's kids. No one wants to see them.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'd like to know where you found a mud hole around here. I couldn't even get the dirt turned on my food plot today. We desperately need some rain. It was like trying to till concrete today!!!


----------



## nastukey (Aug 8, 2012)

fla_scout said:


> I'd like to know where you found a mud hole around here. I couldn't even get the dirt turned on my food plot today. We desperately need some rain. It was like trying to till concrete today!!!




Mines a dust bowl. Gonna have to replant. Turkeys got in it pretty bad.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Sat Friday afternoon / no deer seen between me and son. Crappie fished this morning. Caught 7. Nice 6 point at yard feeder at 10:30. Geez! Quick ride up road at 3 and spot 4 bucks on the power line. One looks huge. Make one last sit before coming home. 5 does


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Zero deero.


----------



## zgobbler5 (Jan 1, 2013)

grouper22 said:


> Zero deero.




Same here


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> Zero deero.


Yep!!! Same here. I'll be back in the stand in the morning before calling it for this weekend warrior.


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm gonna let all these fools get out of the woods, I'll be back Monday, and maybe Tuesday...... Ah hell, I'll probably go everyday next week!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Josh and I swapped stands from this morning and he had a doe at 15 yards come in on him about 5 pm. He got his bow off the hanger, stood, drew and fired. Right under her! He failed to check his sight and somehow he had bumped it and moved it all the way up...it's a single pin adjustable. He learned a few valuable lessons today. I heard a few tonight but didn't see them. Gratifying day all around.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

LtZKO Gastonfish John B kennyw523














Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GameChanger98 (Oct 20, 2016)

espo16 said:


> LtZKO Gastonfish John B kennyw523
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## llllllllll (Dec 31, 2010)

0 deer in morning, moved to a persimmon tree that still has fruit. Closest I could get to it was 35 yds . A single doe came in to feed but never gave me a clear shot op. Checked the cam that was on the tree for the last week and see the yotes are feeding there too, might be a chance at themas well. Headed out now,,, good luck.


----------



## bcbz71 (Dec 22, 2008)

Espo get blanked?

'Murica mourns....


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

bcbz71 said:


> Espo get blanked?
> 
> 'Murica mourns....


He's working his wood.


----------



## espo16 (Apr 21, 2008)

GameChanger98 said:


> Looks like you forgot someone. Just saying...















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

